# Introducing Charlie



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Picked up Winnie's little sister Charlie today. They are full sisters. Here is a pic of the 2 of them sharing a bone. It is so great having 2








They seem to already have a bond! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome Charlie!:wave:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome home Charlie girl! You are sooo beautiful!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations, she's beautiful!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Omg how cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Awwwwww!!! She's here! Yay! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Aww she's so precious! I have a Charlie girl too! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Omg, that has to be the cutest picture I have ever seen! 
They are both adorable.
You must be so excited! How nice for her to have a big sis


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

That picture just made me melt. So sweet!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful picture and think Winnie knows that is her little sister already. Love the name Charlie and think it is great that the two are full sisters. How great is that??!!!


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome, from another Charlie girl.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Winnie and Charlie seem to be getting along great! Can't wait to have them play in the snow today!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

Woohoo! Congrats! And I'm so glad your two have already begun bonding. So fun!!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Couldn't resist a few more pics.




































. Been a long morning









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

OH he is PRECIOUS!! Just beautiful! I love how they are already sleeping together!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Great pictures! Winnie looks like she's watching out for her little sister already!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

It's been 3 days and we all could! not be happier. Charlie is a loving and sweet puppy and she loves Winnie and Winnie loves her. I love taking pics and sharing them here..
 























p













I feel very blessed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Those have to be the cutest pictures I've EVER seen!
Great looking pups.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

They are beyond cute together. Please keep on sharing pictures of them!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Those have to be the cutest pictures I've EVER seen!
> Great looking pups.


thank you. They don't mind the camera


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the pictures. Completely adorable.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok you are killing me with these pictures ! I am officially in love with your dogs!

You have amazing photo skills, or your dogs just pose in the cutest ways. I wish we had snow here in California!

How old are they? Do they sleep together ?

You have to submit some of these photos to dogs magazines or Hallmark cards


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG...Charlie is so cute!!! Winnie looks like she is happy to be a big sis and keeping an eye on her. I absolutely love all of your pictures!! They look great together!! Congrats!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Calm dog said:


> Ok you are killing me with these pictures ! I am officially in love with your dogs!
> 
> You have amazing photo skills, or your dogs just pose in the cutest ways. I wish we had snow here in California!
> 
> ...


It is amazing what pictures you can get on the iPhone. Thanks for the compliments. The dogs are 17 months and 8 month. They nap together and Charlie sleeps in a crate at night. Winnie is now staying downstairs with her instead go coming up to us. It is so much fun to watch then interact and to see the little one follow the big one. It is a sweet as everyone on this forum said it would be. I am lucky as Winnie is a very calm dog, and so far so is Charlie..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

More of Winnie and Charlie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They are unbelievably sweet and cute. How lucky you are to have full sisters. And I see they have a hedgehog!! That is one of Shala's favourite toys!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> They are unbelievably sweet and cute. How lucky you are to have full sisters. And I see they have a hedgehog!! That is one of Shala's favourite toys!


Hedgehog is our favorite. I keep extra just in case...we have had a few amputations by our friends dogs. They love the sound of it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Winniesmom said:


> Hedgehog is our favorite. I keep extra just in case...we have had a few amputations by our friends dogs. *They love the sound of it
> *
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I do , too! 

Shala has had hers since she came home - he is still fully intact, minus one eye, which she very nicely spit out for me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Winnie is so beautiful and just precious.

Really enjoying all the great pictures, they're fantastic.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

awww pam charlie and winnie are so beautiful together i love it. Makes me want to go and get Chester a baby brother right now hahaha, She seems extremely calm just like winnie and that is so good. The breeder did a excellent job in choosing her for you and your family. 

Did you guys get a lot of snow? we only got about 1-2 inches, chester loved it i took him to the playground and he went nuts. hopefully soon we will be able to schedule a time to go over. chester finishes his classes next week so we will be free on weekends.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i just love this!


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

They are just so adorable together. That's so great that they can sit still long enough to get some nice pictures. I just brought Cassie's niece home, so I'm going through the same thing. Except mine aren't quite as calm! lol

Oh, and Cassie had a hedgehog too! I say had because Holly stole it away and now it's hers


----------



## Goldie806 (Oct 23, 2013)

So stinking cute!! Makes me so excited to get our Keizer  so happy for you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> awww pam charlie and winnie are so beautiful together i love it. Makes me want to go and get Chester a baby brother right now hahaha, She seems extremely calm just like winnie and that is so good. The breeder did a excellent job in choosing her for you and your family.
> 
> Did you guys get a lot of snow? we only got about 1-2 inches, chester loved it i took him to the playground and he went nuts. hopefully soon we will be able to schedule a time to go over. chester finishes his classes next week so we will be free on weekends.


Erika. Chester would love a brother. Winnie is doing great with her. I watch them like a hawk to make sure they are ok. Charlie seems to be calm but don't want to jinx it! 
We had @ 3 inches and the dogs are loving it. When you are done with classes I would love you all to come and play.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Winnie looks so happy! Maybe a little maternal instinct kicking in? We had a lovely female Dalmatian cross who just loved puppies! Your pics of Winnie and Charlie really bring me back to her behaviour with our bridge boy Sonny.







I guess they're together again now. Thank your Winnie for reminding me of this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Dancer said:


> Winnie looks so happy! Maybe a little maternal instinct kicking in? We had a lovely female Dalmatian cross who just loved puppies! Your pics of Winnie and Charlie really bring me back to her behaviour with our bridge boy Sonny.
> View attachment 311474
> 
> I guess they're together again now. Thank your Winnie for reminding me of this!
> ...


What a beautiful picture of beautiful dogs! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Cannot let me daughter in Petco.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Omg how did I miss this thread? Winnie is one of my favorites on this forum (as I believe I've told you before) and now you have her little sister? Two beautiful girls? This is not fair! Oh they are so precious together all the pictures just melted my heart. I agree with the comment they need to be in magazines and on cards. Gorgeous! The picture with the matching bandanas is just too much. Adorable. I could go on and on...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaurBlank (Jun 28, 2012)

oh my goodness - these pictures are so PRECIOUS! I have to show these to my husband - this may be the icing on the cake for us to get our 2nd golden! Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

LaurBlank said:


> oh my goodness - these pictures are so PRECIOUS! I have to show these to my husband - this may be the icing on the cake for us to get our 2nd golden! Keep the pictures coming!!!


It is true what everyone said that the 2nd is easier. They entertain each other and exercise each other. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Charlie enjoying the snow















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What sweet darlings! Yes, please keep the pictures coming.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I LOVE this photo.
Welcome Charlie. You are blessed with a awesome sister


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

So cute! What a gorgeous puppy Charlie is. :--heart:


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Oh boy! She is such a beauty those snow pictures just melt my heart. How are Winnie and Charlie together? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> Oh boy! She is such a beauty those snow pictures just melt my heart. How are Winnie and Charlie together?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Erika, they love each other. Winnie is very protective of her when our friends dogs come over






p






. This is how they like to sleep. Not fun getting her away from Winnie into the crate. You really have to bring Chester over to play.. Anytime. I will be home most every day..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

this is so sweet! they look like they were meant to be siblings!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I can't take it. Cuteness overload. They both are so beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Ksdenton said:


> I can't take it. Cuteness overload. They both are so beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you.. It really is fun to watch then play together.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Charlie continues to be a wonderful, calm puppy. Winnie helps by tiring her out! I really cannot believe how quickly Winnie took to having her in the house. She checks on her when she sleeps and tries to wake her by bringing toys over. I find myself hovering over them when they play just to keep it from getting too rough. Charlie also likes teasing her with toys. Watching them play is better then anything on TV



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

So cute! I love the picture in which you can see Charlie's teeth. "Rawr!" LOL


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Castaway said:


> So cute! I love the picture in which you can see Charlie's teeth. "Rawr!" LOL


Such a "tough" girl.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## judil62 (Aug 26, 2013)

Sooo Cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

My 2 girls


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Lovely photos....boy is that Charlie absolutely Gorgeous!!!!! Congrats!!!!:::


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Winnie and Charlie love the snow. They act like they have been together for ever! Thanks to all of those on GRF who wrote to say how wonderful multiple goldens are.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Welcome to little Charlie. She is SO ADORABLE!!!
There used to be a perfume named Charlie!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Welcome to little Charlie. She is SO ADORABLE!!!
> There used to be a perfume named Charlie!


Thanks. Every time someone wonders why I names a girl Charlie, I sing the Charlie perfume song, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Seriously I can't take it. These pictures are adorable. They are so cute together and apart. The close up of Charlie's little face just melts my heart. The pictures playing are so sweet. You have to be thrilled with these two beautiful girls. It couldn't get any better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Winniesmom said:


> They act like they have been together for ever!


Well they have been! Except for the brief stint after Winnie's egg left the ovary, until Charlie's did too.......


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Never a dull moment here!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

You are pretty good with the camera - of course it doesn't hurt that the subjects are so adorable!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm going to show my husband these pictures! He's very close to agreeing to get a 2nd golden and I don't know how he'll be able to resist!!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

jennretz said:


> I'm going to show my husband these pictures! He's very close to agreeing to get a 2nd golden and I don't know how he'll be able to resist!!!


My husband was not for it originally but then agreed. Now he loves just watching them play,and knowing what a good thing it was for Winnie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So cute!!! Love seeing Charlie and Winnie pictures!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Once again, great pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I now officially have puppy fever. These pictures are too cute for words! Please take a ton of pictures (and then post them!) 

ETA: Ahhh I just looked through the whole thread. Is it bad that it's almost painful looking at these pictures - they're so unbelievably cute! I can't handle it. I need to look away...but I just can't!


----------



## ViggosMum (Nov 14, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!! They both look like wonderful dogs, and so meant to be together. Pease post as many pictures as you feel like, I could coo over them all day!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

coaraujo said:


> ETA: Ahhh I just looked through the whole thread. Is it bad that it's almost painful looking at these pictures - they're so unbelievably cute! I can't handle it. I need to look away...but I just can't!


I feel the same way. They're like a drug or something. It's like they both represent the perfect goldens. So appealing to the eye. They look so soft and fluffy. Perfect coats! The pictures taken at just the right time with perfect clarity of detail. I really can't get enough. I could watch them all day. Good thing you're not local to me. You'd be throwing me out of your house. Lol



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Ksdenton said:


> I feel the same way. They're like a drug or something. It's like they both represent the perfect goldens. So appealing to the eye. They look so soft and fluffy. Perfect coats! The pictures taken at just the right time with perfect clarity of detail. I really can't get enough. I could watch them all day. Good thing you're not local to me. You'd be throwing me out of your house. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ditto!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

To adorable! We wanna breed Tanner and get one of his spawn lol were going to name her cinnamon.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG both of them are absolutely gorgeous !!! Congratulations on your new pappy. She is such a doll:smooch:
Two months ago we "saw" the same in our house and today we are the happiest parents of Joy and Charlie. Our Charlie is a boy(new pappy) 

We just couldn't believe, me and my husband seeing your pics. They are getting along so fabulously like ours. It's a pleasure to see the pics. And the best thing is to watch them play. There is nothing better to do if you are stressed. Just watch them playing. Isn't it?
More pics please:smooch:

Happy Holidays to your wonderful family 

Love & Light


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

If you made a calendar, I'd buy it. I swear!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the compliments on Winnie and Charlie. They are really wonderful together and I am so glad that I have a place that I can share them. My friends think I am a bit dog obsessed , but you all get it. They play, sleep, and fight together just like sisters should. I am very lucky that Winnie is as good as she is and is wonderful with Charlie. A few more pics
View attachment 317282
View attachment 317290
View attachment 317298
View attachment 317306



Ksdenton. Their coats were not so fluffy after the wrestling on the mud that used to be snow!
T-joy. Congrats on your new puppy. Isn't it amazing!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I love seeing these photos of the two, makes me think of how Chester will be with a brother. How's the potty training going ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this thread till now. Charlie is beautiful--love all that fluff! And it's evident that Winnie is so very happy you took the plunge and brought her home! Congrats!


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't believe I missed your thread....I haven't been on in awhile. Your girls are so precious. 

Now that the snow has melted and left behind mudpies....any chance you have some cute muddy pics?


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness soooo cute! Makes me want another one


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Winnie and Charlie had a great time with all the family home for the holidays. They are so in love with each other, and Winnie is the best teacher. Here are a few more pics







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the pictures! Keep them coming 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Many apologies for I have also missed out on this thread, and boy have I missed out.
You must be beside yourself with pride and joy with these two blessings in your life.
Thank you for sharing them with us. Your photos are just extra-ordinary.
It leaves me wondering what will these two delight you with next?
Congratulations on your very special duo


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

It melts my heart to see pics of Winnie and Charlie. They are such a match made in heaven!!


----------



## kleintje (Jun 16, 2013)

Winnie is such a good sister to cute little Charlie. You are so lucky to have them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

I cannot believe that it has been 3 weeks that Charlie has been a member of our family. It is amazing to watch the love and bond between her and Winnie. They are inseparable. Winnie even sleeps in the kitchen with her instead of coming up to our bed. I could not have asked for anything better. They play hard together, and sleep hard together! Here are some more pics..

























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on Charlie, she's beautiful (so is Winnie!) They look adorable together, and it's even cuter that they are sisters. I bet you're having so much fun just watching them play together. Thanks for sharing your lovely photos and I look forward to watching Charlie grow up. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

So cute! I wish Cassie and Holly would get on that well. They mostly do... They play well together, but they just don't have an off switch. The only way I can get them to calm down is by creating Holly and forcing her to take a nap. At that point cake sleeps by her crate.


----------



## JessF (Nov 18, 2013)

Aww she's adorable! & I LOVE her name!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Incredibly special indeed.
Who needs movies or the tv when you have these two around?
I could not be happier for you


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Winnie and Charlie relaxing before New Year's Eve







The morning after









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They really are sweet together... It looks like Winnie took over as surrogate "mom." That's wonderful for Charlie and everybody else, too.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

They're so cute!


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

They are breathtaking! What lovely dogs
What do you feed them ? Their coats are amazing!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Calm dog said:


> They are breathtaking! What lovely dogs
> What do you feed them ? Their coats are amazing!


Thanks! Winnie eats Origen Regional red and Charlie eats Fromm Large Breed Puppy. Your puppy is beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

OutWest said:


> They really are sweet together... It looks like Winnie took over as surrogate "mom." That's wonderful for Charlie and everybody else, too.


Winnie really is acting like sister and mom. When Charlie gets to close to the fence Winnie grabs her and moves her like a mom would. It amazes me to see the bond they have. The best part is that they wear each other out. Since Winnie is only 18 months she still has a lot of puppy in her and it helps so with Charlie. I honestly did not think that the 2nd dog would be more fun then work, but it is. I love Winnie's disposition so when I decided to get another one I went to the same breeder. Never considered anything else. Being full sisters just makes it that much better. I did tell the breeder not to tell me if they ever repeat the breeding again


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

They are both so stinkin' cute! I especially love the photo of them nose to nose on the chair! Congrats and what total darlings!


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Winniesmom said:


> Thanks! Winnie eats Origen Regional red and Charlie eats Fromm Large Breed Puppy. Your puppy is beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! Teddy used to eat Fromms but we are looking for something else now since he had tummy problems with it after six weeks. I've been cooking for him until we can find something that agrees with him.
I love your pictures ! What a joy it must be to watch them!
If I ever get a second one,I'd love to find out your breeder -if they let us fly to come get them , since Im in California .


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

You know I love the pics and the girls...please keep them coming. BTW how much food is Charlie eating now?


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Charlie loved the snow today.. It was so cold and I kept on having to bring them both in..



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Those two look like more fun than a barrel of monkeys...


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh what fun it is to run through a whitened backyard. I just looked at all the pics I missed earlier... they are just too precious together. What a pair made for each other.


----------



## MarkandRachael (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for sharing all of your wonderful pictures!! Winnie & Charlie are beautiful ?


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you so much for your posts! They are beautiful, we are bringing Jake home soon and I can only hope him and Jessie are like Charlie and Winnie.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Winnie and Charlie loved the snow, too bad it is now just mud in my backyard...better then the ice it will freeze to tonight!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

So enjoyed looking at the pictures. Our Girl Darcy is 4 and about to meet her little brother in 4 weeks. I was a bit worried about brining in a puppy but looking at how Winnie and Charlie get along puts my mind to rest.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I am just now catching up and all I can say is wow. The bond that you captured in those pictures is unbelievable, the love is easily seen. I cannot wait to meet little Charlie, hopefully when the weather warms up we can set up a play date. Chester hasn't been out other than potty breaks because of the cold, I feel so bad. Thankfully today since it is a bit warmer were getting ready to go to the park for a bit of ball throwing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

I cannot believe how fast Charlie is growing. Winnie is only 18 months so I really should remember.. They are having so much fun together. When one is gone they search for the other. Winnie will even share a prized marrow bone with Charlie. If that's not love, what is . Just a few more pics. Thanks everyone for looking at them. Can't post them on Facebook anymore as I am known as the crazy dog lady.

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Winniesmom said:


> I cannot believe how fast Charlie is growing. Winnie is only 18 months so I really should remember.. They are having so much fun together. When one is gone they search for the other. Winnie will even share a prized marrow bone with Charlie. If that's not love, what is . Just a few more pics. Thanks everyone for looking at them. Can't post them on Facebook anymore as I am known as the crazy dog lady.


Such gorgeous dogs!

Anyone who thinks posting pictures of such beautiful animals is crazy... well, they're the crazy ones!

Cassie and Holly are very similar... they love playing together, and when I take one outside, the other waits at the door. I just wish I was as good of a photographer as you!


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

The girls are too cute. With this weather, that is what saves them! We have ice on the back steps. Allie was scolded by Cassie for skating on the pool cover. :banghead:

Love seeing the pics. You are great with the camera outside! I keep me fingers hidden in the cold!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Sunny08 said:


> The girls are too cute. With this weather, that is what saves them! We have ice on the back steps. Allie was scolded by Cassie for skating on the pool cover. :banghead:
> 
> Love seeing the pics. You are great with the camera outside! I keep me fingers hidden in the cold!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Would love to see more pics of your girls. You do have a sister and cousin of mine!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Stop, you're killing me with those awesome pictures. The two of the in bandanas together and the last of their faces all snuggled just make my heart melt!!! Congratulations. They both are so beautiful. Charlie is so little. Chase is only close to 5 months old and look at the difference. It's amazing how fast they grow. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh my, just saw this thread. I cant believe how big Charlie has gotten from the first frames! And sassier too I bet 
She/both of them are beautiful.
Where did u get Charlie?


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

The girls cannot wait for a playdate...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Sunny08 said:


> The girls cannot wait for a playdate...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dina, the warm weather can't come quick enough. They are beautiful!! Btw, so proud of Cassie for saving Allie.m what a good sister


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Watch what I wish for...now I have Mudbuds! However, I am not as good with the camera. So..I look forward to your pics of the muddy pups!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your babies are beautiful, you must be one very proud mom.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Charlie at 12 weeks














Winnie and Charlie doing their usual thing.. Luckily not on the mud right behind them









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yunish (Nov 4, 2007)

Pam, Charlie is beautiful! Not sure how I missed this post. All these pictures are giving me puppy fever. We need another playdate! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Yunish said:


> Pam, Charlie is beautiful! Not sure how I missed this post. All these pictures are giving me puppy fever. We need another playdate!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes we do! Thanks. How's Soufle? When the ground dries out we have to meet up again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

She is just too cute... She looks like she is deciding if she wants to pounce on Winnie or just sit on the comfortable cushion!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Sunny08 said:


> She is just too cute... She looks like she is deciding if she wants to pounce on Winnie or just sit on the comfortable cushion!


You know what the correct answer is!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Charlie just continues to be the best puppy. Winnie and her are so attached. Having the 2nd golden is as wonderful as everyone here said it would be. Thank you for helping me make the decision!






























]









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I was already impressed with your photographs (and subjects, of course!) *before* I brought a puppy home but am now even more so! They sure look like they have fun together!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

CharlieBear80 said:


> I was already impressed with your photographs (and subjects, of course!) *before* I brought a puppy home but am now even more so! They sure look like they have fun together!


Willie is beautiful. Loved the pictures with your GSD. It's amazing what you can do with an iPhone


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

As always I love the pictures. The first one made me think "it's a beige world" lol. All the colors blend including the puppy. Just beautiful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow... The toilet paper though lol. They're so curious as puppies 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

You are very blessed/fortunate! Wow they just make my heart sing to see their photos. Yours must nearly explode!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> You are very blessed/fortunate! Wow they just make my heart sing to see their photos. Yours must nearly explode!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much. I look at them playing then sleeping together and I do feel truly blessed. They are really such sweet, loving girls..


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Those pictures and your description of them together makes me think even harder about getting a second one. I just worry that Fannin is such an only child so how would he be?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

As always, you have outstanding pictures. Thank you Winnie and Charlie for making moms job easier!! Love the paper shot! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Please don't let little Charlie grow up, I made that mistake with my Charlie.:doh:
Love your babies and your photos.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh , she is getting so big! We have the toilet paper and paper towel eater here too. Oh and kleenex too! I tried" leave it "with treats, but when I'm not there.....

Amazing pictures! I want to snuggle with them too!
Luckily Teddy is such a lap dog, so I get great hugs.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Charlie is almost 14 weeks old. I do not remember Winnie getting so old so fast. Having the second dog is actually easier then just having one. They just entertain each other all day long. Charlie follows Winnie like a shadow, and Winnie just loves it.







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

They are so sweet!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the photo of them sleeping on the couch! What dears they are.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

The bond these two have and your photos continue to be absolutely magnificent.
Just when you think that they could not be any cuter together you post another collection of photos. Amazing!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Doug said:


> The bond these two have and your photos continue to be absolutely magnificent.
> Just when you think that they could not be any cuter together you post another collection of photos. Amazing!


Thank you so much. I never had 2 dogs at once before, and it really does amaze me the bond that they have formed. They do not like going anywhere without the other. Winnie was a spoiled only dog and I was so worried she would be jealous. She just loves the constant companionship that Charlie gives her. No one is ever bored here..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I always said "I will never get another dog" then "never more than 2" but at one point I had mine and 2 fosters.... it was amazing lol nothing like you think before you experience it. Now I have 2 of my very own 


Winniesmom said:


> Thank you so much. I never had 2 dogs at once before, and it really does amaze me the bond that they have formed. They do not like going anywhere without the other. Winnie was a spoiled only dog and I was so worried she would be jealous. She just loves the constant companionship that Charlie gives her. No one is ever bored here..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

I cannot believe how big they are getting. Love the new photos. What good girls they are. They are still clean a couple days after their bath!!

Hope they share the couch with you!


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

I dunno how I missed this thread but your 2 pups are just gorgeous! Great photography too! I just read through the whole entire thread! Makes me even more excited about getting a puppy...

Katherine


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

They're so adorable together!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Can I get a clone of Winnie? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Ksdenton said:


> Can I get a clone of Winnie?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


? she really is one of a kind! Best big sister there could be! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Charlie and Winnie continue to amaze me with the bond that they have formed. I love watching them together.







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

She's getting so big! And they are both so beautiful!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow! The picture of them at the couch, Charlie's face is a miniature version of Winnie's. I think you did clone Winnie. Beautiful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Every morning it seems that Charlie has grown. She is growing into a clone of her sister Winnie. Inseparable is the word I use to describe their relationship.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Awesome pictures!!! Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh my goodness. Makes me want to get a puppy. Not sure Josie would approve, though.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful girls! Their profiles are the same.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

OMG...they are just too cute. You take terrific pictures. Why don't your guys move like mine when I am trying to take a picture? 

Cannot believe how big Charlie is getting.


----------



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is so cute!!!! Our Lucky is only 3 1/2 months and I already want another! How old is Winne?


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I want to clone you all - what an absolutely adorable family.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

LadyLuck1022 said:


> This is so cute!!!! Our Lucky is only 3 1/2 months and I already want another! How old is Winne?



Winnie is 17 months. She is a very mellow dog, so for us it was a perfect time and opportunity to get her a sister. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love to see pictures of those two, so sweet.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey! Need more Charlie and Winnie pics!! Pleeeeease.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow, what beautiful girls you have! So sweet to see them enjoying time together! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Ksdenton said:


> Wow! The picture of them at the couch, Charlie's face is a miniature version of Winnie's. I think you did clone Winnie. Beautiful
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was thinking the same thing. Mini me!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words about my girls. Here are a few more pics of them. M


























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Charlie*

Charlie looks very "beefy" and looks like he is going to be a large boy. So he is about 15 wks now? I love his color and I'm sure he will be really a handful at 5-6 months. :wave:


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Ahhhh.... Got my Winnie/Charlie fix for the day. Thanks. Your girls are just beautiful. Charlie is growing so fast. She'll be same size as Winnie in no time. Enjoy that puppy fuzz while it lasts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

OMG their faces are identical.
The photos are awesome.
Looking forward to more.
Keep posting.
Sheldon is 17 months old too. When is Winnie's Birthdate ?


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Love the snow pics!


----------



## Yunish (Nov 4, 2007)

Love these pictures. Winnie and Charlie look so alike!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh my, your little one is getting....not so little! I love how they've bonded... Beautiful girls!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Bentman2 said:


> Charlie looks very "beefy" and looks like he is going to be a large boy. So he is about 15 wks now? I love his color and I'm sure he will be really a handful at 5-6 months. :wave:


So funny... Charlie is actually thin when you get your hands on her. She has a very full coat, and it makes her look bigger then she is. Can i use that excuse


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

With Charlie's coat looking at beautiful and full as it does, she most love being outside with her big sister. I bet it kept her nice and warm playing on those cold days. 

Well...now that the big melt is on and the girls love it outside, I cannot wait to see "Mudbud" pictures of the two of them. Which one will be the bigger mess?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Beautiful girls, and they are very very similar!!!! What fun to have them inseparable.... so Cool!!!!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Sorry Charlie-*



Winniesmom said:


> So funny... Charlie is actually thin when you get your hands on her. She has a very full coat, and it makes her look bigger then she is. Can i use that excuse
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Sorry Charlie for assuming you were a boy. Yea, the picture is somewhat deceaving making her look bigger. She has thick legs like my Bentley. She is a very pretty girl and I am sure you guys love her.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh these are so sweet!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

It is amazing me how fast Charlie is growing out of her puppy look. Every day she just looks bigger .she is giving Winnie some really good battles now.. Winnie is amazing how she just puts up with her puppy playing and just plays with her when ever Charlie wants to. For me it has been a real advantage having them only 18 months apart. Winnie still has the energy to play and keep up with her. It has made having the 2nd puppy easier then the first.






























charlie won this one!
My son used Charlie to ask someone to the senior prom! Who could say no to a cute puppy









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I would say that's cheating to use such an adorable puppy but your son looks quite adorable himself. 
Every time I see your girls I think that my next golden will come from their breeder. They are so appealing to me. Just beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I wouldn't say no to Charlie either! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Our girls are the opposite..usually. Cassie wins but that's usually because Allie finds a smaller stick to eat. Poor Cassie trys to play.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Sunny08 said:


> Our girls are the opposite..usually. Cassie wins but that's usually because Allie finds a smaller stick to eat. Poor Cassie trys to play.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Allie has gotten so big too! It amazes me how much they all look alike! if we put Charlie and Cassie together what would happen..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow! Two more gorgeous girls?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Allie is Charlie's litter mate and also Winnie's Sister. Cassie is their cousin. All from the same breeder


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

GORGEous photos!! 
I love the prom photo too


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

If you got the 4 dogs together it could get really confusing


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Two awesome girls, Congrats


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ksdenton said:


> If you got the 4 dogs together it could get really confusing
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am sure Winnie and Charlie would teach my girls a thing or two about manners. She takes good care of her girls. They are always staying so nicely for their pictures! Cannot wait for the nice weather for puppy playdates!!


----------



## steviesmom (Jan 6, 2014)

So gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Any "Mudbud" pics from Charlie and Winnie?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your Girls*

Your girls are just beautiful!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

I cannot believe how fast time flies and that Charlie is 5 months and Winnie is almost 21 months. The love they have for each other just gets stronger every day.

























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

They are so cute together!

I'm jealous that they sleep together like that. Actually, I'm mostly just jealous that Charlie SLEEPS period!

Holly is just about the same age, but even after extensive play, she won't take much of a nap. Cassie on the other hand... she'll sleep all day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charlie is growing into such a lovely golden girl. 

I hadn't been back in your thread for sooooooo long, my apologies. Plus I noticed that I said Congratulations on Winnie when you introduced Charlie, so sorry.....

Really enjoying all the great pictures of her and Winnie. Love seeing them together, can tell how much they enjoy each other and how bonded they are. 

They're both beautiful girls.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

They are so sweet together ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't believe how big Charlie has gotten. I love her coat and can't believe how clean they stay! I swear my girls just look at the mud/dirt and their paws are covered. I love how they don't push each other off the seat in the car.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Gorgeous girls you have! Great pictures!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Charlie has gotten so big. I can't believe she is 5 months already! I love the new pics you posted. My favorite is them sleeping in the dog bed together. They are just beautiful girls!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted an update on Winnie and Charlie. Charlie is 7 months today and continues to be the best sister to Winnie. Winnie will be 2 in July and is an old soul in a young dogs body!!They have created a bond that is just amazing to witness. Here are some recent pics...





































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, they're both so beautiful. 

Wonderful to see the special bond they have.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

They are beautiful!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

How will you ever tell them apart in a few months?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Ya, they look so similar and beautiful! So much fun to have two that love each other!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

tine434 said:


> How will you ever tell them apart in a few months?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Sometimes I have to double check who is who now! They are 13 lbs apart but Charlie is almost as tall. They really do look a lot alike..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh we have missed you guys!
They say that life isn't perfect but it is full of perfect moments, your two are a great reminder of the joy, beauty and love that exist in this world.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Doug said:


> Awh we have missed you guys!
> They say that life isn't perfect but it is full of perfect moments, your two are a great reminder of the joy, beauty and love that exist in this world.



Thank you. Beautiful words. When I have had a less then perfect day I look at the two of them playing or even sleeping and just smile! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to see updated pictures of your beautiful girls!!! They are all great, but the one in the shower really made me laugh!! Goldens always seem to find the best cool spots!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your pictures! I don't know how you're going to tell them apart!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are both beautiful, apart and together. They really are a lot alike physically. Are their personalities similar too? Btw, I love your shower stall. LOL


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

OutWest said:


> They are both beautiful, apart and together. They really are a lot alike physically. Are their personalities similar too? Btw, I love your shower stall. LOL



Thanks. Their personalities are similar but noticeably different. Winnie is more mellow and go with the flo. Charlie is the adventurer. If a door is slightly open, Winnie will not open it, she waits for Charlie to do it for her. They are both very loving and willing to please..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

You always have the best pictures. Beautiful girls. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Been a while since I have been on. Winnie turned 2 and Charlie is now 8 months. They are still inseparable and such good girls. A few recent pics...


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Didn't post in previous message


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Having problems. Lol


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow so beautiful 
Your two remind me of the saying, "When God perfected dogs He made golden retrievers."


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Goodness... So beautiful... How do you tell them apart?!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,
It has been a while since I posted new pics of Winnie and Charlie. Winnie turned 2 in July and Charlie will turn 1 in October. They are attached at the hip and continue to bring love and joy to the home. My husband and I are now empty nesters so having them is even better! here are some recent pics.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Charlie's looking so good!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie is just beautiful!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Winniesmom said:


> Hi everyone,
> It has been a while since I posted new pics of Winnie and Charlie. Winnie turned 2 in July and Charlie will turn 1 in October. They are attached at the hip and continue to bring love and joy to the home. My husband and I are now empty nesters so having them is even better! here are some recent pics.


Seriously though... which one is which


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Golden perfection!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

They are so beautiful. You must never get tired of looking at them.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I love seeing pictures of your girls!!! I have to admit now that Charlie is bigger, I can no longer tell them apart. They are both so very beautiful!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Marcus said:


> Seriously though... which one is which


Now that they are almost the same size they are color coded/ Charlie will always have a red collar. Charlie is smaller with a flatter head. She also has a mark on her tongue. I do admit that if only one is around i do a double take.
Winnie is on the left


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful pups! Love the pic of them on your patio steps.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Seeing the photos of your two look-alikes made me think of this Chinese symbol--it stands for "double happiness." They seem to bring you happiness two times over so it seems appropriate for them.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Charlie turns 1 today so goodbye puppy forum. Here are some pictures from the last wonderful year.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Charlie and Winnie - Thanks!*

I have just spent the last 20 minutes going through these posts and can't beleive the amazing pictures of your beautiful dogs!

I often thought having two dogs would be great, but our last golden was so submissive, I was concerned it would stress her out too much.

We now have a 4 month old girl who has a much more outgoing personality and your pictures and posts make me want to give her a sister down the road!

Thank you for all your amazing posts of Charlie's first year!

Here are some pics of my golden girl Kora!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you so much. Kora is absolutely beautiful! Having 2 is wonderful and I highly recommend it! 



Kora2014 said:


> I have just spent the last 20 minutes going through these posts and can't beleive the amazing pictures of your beautiful dogs!
> 
> I often thought having two dogs would be great, but our last golden was so submissive, I was concerned it would stress her out too much.
> 
> ...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, Winnie has grown up so much! It is amazing how similar they look, often littermates don't even look exactly that much alike. Your posts have inspired me over the last year. We are looking to get Pearl a little sister now :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Wow, Winnie has grown up so much! It is amazing how similar they look, often littermates don't even look exactly that much alike. Your posts have inspired me over the last year. We are looking to get Pearl a little sister now :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


this makes me so happy!!!! Pearl will be so happy!!! Beat of luck


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Charlie?. They are both beautiful ?


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Charile. You have beautiful dogs.


----------

